# What did you get for Christmas?



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

So far on Christmas Eve I got the following:

Nightgown
Mug with cocoa in it
Shower Gel
Hand Sanatizer
Socks (ankle)
Pen​


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

let's see . . 

i got a couple of books, some socks, a box of chocolates, and a mat cutter, so I can mat my own artwork.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Haven't got all my presents yet, but so far I got a couple of books and a bow


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

So far, as my children aren't here so we haven't celebrated with them, I got some nice riding gloves from a good friend of mine, little metal hanging horses, a great chicken calender, several book marks, food basket, a bonus at work, a great horse book...


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Opened presents last night because I have to work today. 

Got 2 new pairs of leggings, a fluffy hooded jacket vest, 2 flannel shirts, ankle boots with spangles, and a cool battery thing for my car that can be used to power my iphone, laptop, etc as well as jump start my car if needed. I also got a little contribution $$ to my cart/carriage fund. 

Still have at least one present left, dad was hinting. So I'll find out later,possibly when I get home from work.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Im waiting on my kiddo to get home from her dads so we can open gifts, I cant wait!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I got two very nice Christmas gifts. A new cam corder, my old one quit and my husband gave me a nice new one, I use it to record my riding so I can critique it and also for setting up Freestyles, Pas de Deux. I am hoping to get back showing this year with my mare that I got Nov 2013.



Second gift was a really nice hitch for my trailer, it has several adjustments for height. I got another trailer this fall and it needs to be hooked up a little lower than the old one. Now when I get the trailer converted to a step up I will be good to go.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I got a little shop vac, a wheel borrow and pitchfork, Pajamas, candy, a couple new brushes and treats for pony, work gloves, and a couple shirts. All very appreciated.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The joy of watching my kids be appreciative of what they received.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I got a riding arena! (That one kind of got opened early)


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I did very well for Christmas this year! My parents were generous enough to get me an iPad Mini which I've wanted for years but never had enough money to buy for myself. They also paid to have studs put in my winter tires, which I'm pretty sure was more for their peace of mind than anything else. :lol: 

Also got a couple of pairs of pyjamas, socks, some make-up, body wash, two fleece horse blankets and a few other things. Still have a few things coming from friends in other provinces. 

My horse got a few things as well... A new (nice) headstall since my old one was awful, three halters, a nice o-ring french link bit to see if she prefers it over her single-joint eggbutt, a bag of apples, bag of carrots, peppermints and a few candy canes. I'm probably forgetting something... 

Merry Christmas everyone! My biggest gift of this year is being able to spend it with my grandparents. We haven't spent Christmas together since I was 5 years old.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Got all the bills paid, the propane tank filled, and groceries in the cabinet.....

I have my health although DW is struggling a bit with hers.....

It's Christmas everyday at my house......we don't want for much and for the most part if we need it we go get it....

We're blessed......thank you lord.....and Merry Christmas to all.

Oh yea....I'm on my new I-7 desktop.....windows 8.....12gb ram.....2tb hd.....came in on the 19th....the I-3 from 2008 finally died hard.....


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I bought myself a saddle last week. This morning I got a bling belt, some bling jeans, a boot bracelet, a nice red rope halter for Badger (recently changed his color to red), some fancy tea and a thermos.

So thankful for health and laughter and friends and family..


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I didn't get anything material yet. I played my violin at a Christmas eve Church service last night, then went to a friend's house to eat food and socialize. My husband and I just spent Christmas morning taking care of the horses and cleaning the barn. Though I can't produce a list of long wanted items that I got for Christmas, I can say I got lots of love and time spent with friends and family, and that's the best Christmas gift I could ever ask for. 

We will be headed to my parents' house for Christmas dinner tonight, and will exchange gifts then.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I got a new Dewalt 20 volt drill and a Batman coffee mug from my little girls. It was funny. My 3 year old ran up with the present and said " here daddy I got you a present. It's a batman cup". :lol:

I actually had way more fun watching my girls open their stuff. We did our Christmas yesterday because I'm at the station today. I asked Katie last night if she had a good Christmas. She said Ya, Santa is great!!! He's a good friend. I laughed at that for awhile. :lol:


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

I got:

iPad mini
2 Joanna fluke books 
Bootie slippers 
iTunes 
Isotoner gloves 
Heated blanket 
Bubble bath
Bracelets


Still have dad's and grandmas.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Even as an adult, I still love Christmas. My kiddo loved all of her stuff, and me and hubby set everything up and put everything together for her then opened our gifts. He got me a pair of winter boot socks, a new hunting bag because I always lose all my stuff. Some slippers( yes I begged for slippers lol). I have distant family that I just found out about that owns farms and outfit hunting trips, so he got me a turkey hunt, and i got him a deer hunt and some other small things. We enjoyed the morning, and now we are going to spend time with my grandparents. Merry Christmas everyone!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I bought myself a new horse 3 weeks ago-- so that is my Christmas present to myself! My family all got me gift cards/cash to go towards a new saddle for her, can't wait to go put those to good use.

I do not have any children and this year my family won't be here to celebrate until Tuesday for New Years, so it is pretty quiet around here. This is my first Christmas sleeping in and not really doing much!


----------



## myhorseisthebest (Dec 4, 2013)

Muck boots, cute brown boots. Jeans, western shirt, tang top, comfy and soft sweat pants, socks, thermal long sleeve under shirt for riding in the cold. A few movies, a shock collar for my dog, chocolate, earings, and awesome sun glasses. BUT MOST IMPORTANTLY i have the joy of celebrating the birth of my Lord Jesus.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Tiffany01 said:


> I got:
> 
> iPad mini
> 2 Joanna fluke books
> ...


I got from dad:
$50 jp gift card
$50 barn and noble gift card
$50 Visa card
Field and stream hoodie


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I got a horse. I got a little plastic horse in a box with lots of meaning. What is means is that DH is behind me getting a second horse. SO I GET A HORSE FOR CHRISTMAS! I just have to pick it out once I get home from deployment. :cue dance party:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I LOVED that I had money to bless my family with presents this year, and they were so sweet as well. my 19th birthday was Christmas eve and between the two I got a bread maker that even mixes it for me, a beautiful set of measuring cups, spoons, etc, a cook book (all of this because I am on a strict diet for health and cook for myself), pajamas, a Bible case, and an anatomy study book for college! 

I also bought myself 2 beautiful Ino budgies after my 9+ year old budgie died last week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sharpie said:


> I got a horse. I got a little plastic horse in a box with lots of meaning. What is means is that DH is behind me getting a second horse. SO I GET A HORSE FOR CHRISTMAS! I just have to pick it out once I get home from deployment. :cue dance party:


how cute is that? 
years ago I asked for a cat for Christmas, and hubby wrapped a kitty collar as his signal that he was on board for that (though he is not much of an animal lover). that cat is now 17+ years old. that's a long lasting gift.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

My kids really surprised me by getting a kurig coffee maker for me! Been wanting one for a while now, as I am the only one who drinks coffee and I hate wasting even a little bit or up to a cup as I am rushing out the door. Going to head over to Wally World tomorrow after work to get me some coffee cups....I am so excited!


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Alright, the gift exchange occurred. My parents bought my husband and I a new television! We ditched our cable a while ago, and our old TV broke to the point where it wouldn't turn on, so we haven't had any television in our house at all for months. (Not that that's really a bad thing.) But my parents felt bad for us and bought us a 48" TV! It's HUGE in our living room. We have 10 channels with our digital antenna and my mom bought us a bunch of movies on DVD so we have other things to watch. I am currently watching Bones. I forgot how much I missed having a TV...

I also got a giant bag of salt and pepper roasted pistachios, Lebkuchen, a few books, a sweat shirt and a scarf.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Fort fireman said:


> We did our Christmas yesterday because I'm at the station today.


 I feel your pain. Hubby works in law enforcement and worked today, so we are having christmas dinner tomorrow night and having our christmas day on saturday morning :lol: do what we gotta do :lol:


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I finally said goodbye to my childhood this year. I asked for sweatpants and a slow cooker. My family badgered me to put more on my list, but I came up empty.

What I ended up getting was:
OSU pajama pants
one pair of 'cold-wear' pants
an OSU shirt 
a 32" tv with HDMI cord 
the settlers of Catan (cool board game)
handmade scarf
gloves
driving gloves
Amazon giftcard
6qt slow cooker

and my favorite, though I love them all, 
a year subscription to Rural Heritage!
As the only one in the family obsessed with horses and homesteading, having someone do this unprompted was pretty amazing.


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I finished opening the rest of my pressies yesterday but was way too tired to come on here. I got a wall calendar as I needed a replacement for the upcoming year. I got plenty of money (tack stores, here I come!) Im looking to buy another pair of riding socks, some show clothes and maybe my own grooming kit


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

GreySorrel said:


> My kids really surprised me by getting a kurig coffee maker for me! Been wanting one for a while now, as I am the only one who drinks coffee and I hate wasting even a little bit or up to a cup as I am rushing out the door. Going to head over to Wally World tomorrow after work to get me some coffee cups....I am so excited!


Can the little cups be recycled ? They sure could create a lot do plastic garbage where I can make one cuP ata time via a Melitta drip cone, and it's yummy, cheap and compostable leftovers.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> Can the little cups be recycled ? They sure could create a lot do plastic garbage where I can make one cuP ata time via a Melitta drip cone, and it's yummy, cheap and compostable leftovers.


The cups themselves are not recycled but you can get an attachment that you can brew your own coffee in it...so going to go look into that.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I have two Keurigs... one for home, one for work. If you buy the coffee pre-packaged in the little cups, the 'recycle-ability' depends on where you live. In the Seattle area, they are, you just peel the top off, tap the used grounds into the compost and put the foil and the plastic in the recycle bin. Where I live now, in Tennessee, NOTHING is recycle-able. I even have to drive my aluminum and tin cans to the dump if I want to recycle them, and they take NO PLASTIC except water bottles (must be clear, must have a neck, and wrappers and caps must be removed). It's like going back in time 40 years.

You can also just buy little stainless mesh "k-cups" that you just put your own grounds in, pop the top on and put in the Keurig and use over and over and over again, which is the cheaper and probably more environmentally friendly option. Especially if you live in the land of no recycling boondocks...


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a tiny hotel-style Keurig that only heats one cup of water, and I use a mesh re-usable k-cup for it. Same at work, a small group of us share a mesh k-cup for the office Keurig, and we all throw in a few dollars for a big tub of coffee every few weeks since most of us are only drinking 1-2 cups a day. The re-usable one I have at home cost me $5 at Walmart.

I'm not done with Christmas presents yet, I'm going back to my dad's on Saturday to open presents with the family since my brother and his family were traveling for the holiday. But I did open a few things at my step-grandmother's house from my parents and my sister's family. I got some cash, a $50 Dress Barn gift card, an emergency shovel to keep in my car, an EOS lip balm gift set, a cute Yankee Candle lamp, and a nice bottle of wine that I'll be taking up to Boyfriend's to enjoy for New Year's.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I received two books:

1 - A Soldier's Story by Omar Bradley 
2 - Knight's Cross: A Life of Field Marshal Erwin Rommel by David Fraser

Yes, I love history and I'm ex-military.

I also got a very nice version of the New King James Bible made by Cambridge:








​ 
Mia got a new bridle. It is a one-ear bridle (which I like) but it also has a throat latch, so it can be used with snaffle bits. It also has a very easy arrangement for changing the bit, which I do too often. We obviously didn't need it, but that is what happens when my wife lets me go to the feed store to buy hay...sometimes a bit more than hay comes back with me:








​
I know she looks less than thrilled, but we were getting winds up to 32 mph yesterday and neither of us had much fun riding...so we quit after 15 minutes, I took a picture, and she went back to her corral to eat hay pellets. To be honest, she showed FAR more enthusiasm for a bucket of hay pellets than she did a new bridle...:wink:


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

I got from my grandma frozen body pillow and frozen calander and $20. From my aunt and uncle $20. From my other aunt a cute candle thing with led light.


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

Keurig makes an adapter that you can load your own coffee in. Its grey and comes in a little yellow and white box. I've seen it priced from 9-19 bucks. I don't drink coffee but my mom likes the adapter we got her to go hers.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

A gorgeous, 9 year old pony that I get to train! Then the usual, clothes, shoes, etc. Although....I did get a AWESOME pair of saddlebags!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like southwest stuff, I got this beautiful painting.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I got a set of "Beautiful" perfume, a leather halter, some jammies, and one very special gift from DH: he secretly drew with colored pencils a portrait of my a very, very special bff from years ago - he was a dog. I had no full shot facial photos of him, but did have some videos. DH "captured" the features from memory and those videos. When I unwrapped the piece of artwork, I cried.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)

Bump for others.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I got a pair of bamboo cutting boards.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

We celebrated Christmas yesterday as some people were gone...

This is what I got my DH...

View attachment 573218


My folks went in on the watch with me... it was pretty pricey.
but not as pricey as what my DH got for me...

View attachment 573226


He or she is 8 weeks old, and is not quite the Welsh Cob filly I requested, but I like him or her all the same... it's name is "Kraken."

And this is what Ahab and our Newfies got...

View attachment 573234


I didn't think that a French Percheron such as Ahab could eat a German muffin, but Ahab assured me that it was okay...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> I got a pair of bamboo cutting boards.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I posted this before I got my best present of all!

My son got to come up and visit (I hadn't seen him in a year and a half)!!!! It was only for a day and a half, but still...

I also got a really nice Ulta cosmetics set from my sister (she tries every year to make me more girly :lol: ) and a huge box of gourmet dog biscuits for our dogs (seriously, the box weighs about 30lbs :shock: ). My niece got us a popcorn bowl (we love air-popped popcorn), a collection of old family movies (like Shirley Temple), gourmet treats for our cats, and two big beef bones for our dogs.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Barnes and Nobles gift card, gift card for the local mall, Omega Ruby 3DS game, candy, camcorder, and Garmin Vivofit.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

My family isn't very big on presents, DH and I just spend time together and cook a nice meal. 
My mom sent me some cash to help with hay since we were running low. My dad paid my tattoo artist in advance for my next sitting (I will cash in on that in a few months when I can get over the pass). Inlaws sent us some cash for a new vacuum cleaner since ours almost went up in flames on Thanksgiving. And one of DH's aunts sent us a really nice throw blanket.
All in all, a very nice, quiet holiday.

Oh, and at a riding club gift exchange I ended up with a few net hay nets.
And the work holiday party and White Elephant, I got a few lotto tickets and an outdoor thermometer with a really creepy squirrel.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

From Hubby....Money towards my 401K.

From Mommy......Money towards a new horse.

I hope I put each gift in the correct accounts. :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

From the parents I got... typical stuff. A new TV, clothes, purses, lots of new kitchen appliances (like I cook haha. They must be secretly for boyfriend), etc etc.

Boyfriend, though, got me.... a kitten! A flame point Siamese <3










EDIT--Haha, wrong picture <3


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

^^Those eyes! She/he (?) is gorgeous!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A wonderful phone call from a brother I so dearly love.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

karliejay--Thank you! 8D His name is Spoopy (like... Spooky, without the k xD)


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I got more crocheting things, some outfits, riding socks, chocolate, pringles, a giraffe pillow pet, a small giraffe (i love giraffes), and a few other nicknacks


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

My birthday and Christmas are close together so generally what happens is I get most things at Christmas, and then my mum and I go boxing week shopping together for my birthday. I'm mid 20s but I still look forward to Greenhawk during boxing week with her:lol:

I got a lot of smaller things like fuzzy socks, slippers, sweaters, bath stuff, brushes and shampoos for the horses, horsey decals for my truck, a license plate cover thing that has jumping horses and says "hunter" on the bottom since I do the hunters, and a nice steering wheel cover that I have yet to get on (beginning to think my steering wheel is bigger than average?), also movies, new muck boots, a couple travel mugs, saddle pads, new stable rug for one of the horses, horse stuffy, new halter for one of the pons, and a yoshi suffy from the boyfriend. He got me my main gift back in November as it was the next expansion to World of Warcraft and he wanted to get me the collector's edition with all the behind the scenes dvds and mousepad and things, and then he got me a WoW trivia game as well. My mum also got me some fancy jeans I had been eyeing for a while, which was a huge surprise to me.

I got a nice gold necklace with my birthstone in it from my boyfriend's mum's boyfriend. For my birthday they made me cupcakes and a nice brass bracelet with a bear on it.

Boyfriend and I bought ourselves an early gift as well, we needed a new gaming tv so we went out and bought one back in October:lol:


----------

